# Have you used this company, Springtime Inc?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got a catalog yesterday and I'm debating whether to try their bug off garlic granules to prevent ticks, fleas, bugs this summer. The prices are not bad, 2.5 lb jar is $18.75 and will last me 375 days. 

They are also having some cool deals, like buy 2 get 2 free plus free shipping until 30th. 
Overall, the company appears to be well informed and reccomends high quality raw or homecooked diet as the main preventative, but they seem to have some good supplements. 
Springtime Inc. - All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People, Springtime Inc. Supplements, Springtime Inc. for Horses, Springtime Inc. for Dogs, Springtime Inc. for People, Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Boswellia, Vitamin C, Bi


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Not used them before, but i've tried garlic type flea and tick before on another dog and it didn't seem to work, have you used this before? i'm interested in something more organic Vs the comfortis were using, we've already had 2 small ticks this year but caught them before they were engorged.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They seem to have very good reviews, so I might try it. I've been using d-earth for fleas and it works, but needs to be reapplied when the dog gets wet, plus its pretty messy. 
the only downside of garlic is it will probably give Uno stinky breath, but I guess its a small price to pay for not having to put chemicals on him.
If I get it, I'll definitely be sure to post a review.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We use it.

I just started everyone on the Bug Off Garlic about a month ago. Remi's a little picky about it and tries to shake it off his food but the girls eat it right up. I have found ticks on the dogs, but it does suggest you start using it a month or two before tick season starts....and we started it right when ticks were showing up. Bad planning on my part. 

As the summer goes on, I will let you guys know how it works. I am not paying big bucks for chemicals that don't work anymore.


----------

